# Airfare to Hawaii



## nazclk (Oct 30, 2009)

I have been looking at airfare to the Big Island as well as Maui and I can't believe the prices. No wonder Hawaii's tourist industry is going in the toilet. 
I was giving some friends of mine a new year's week on Kona and when they looked up the airfare from LAX  it is  $1300 per person.  YIKES  I know the state of Hawaii is in a financial deleima, but the US govt ought to use some of the bailout money to reduce the fares to the islands instead of making some fat cat banker more fat.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 30, 2009)

Christmas/New Years travel has _always_ been very popular in Hawaii and instead of discounts, the rates are higher.

It is very late to be looking for airfare for NY - to have any hope of a discount, you must start much earlier.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 30, 2009)

I agree with Denise.  Looking this late for cheap fares to Hawaii around the holidays isn't going to yield much.


----------



## Jimster (Oct 30, 2009)

*Hawaii*

Try Hawaiian air


----------



## LisaRex (Oct 30, 2009)

Airfare in June from Ohio to Kona is still hovering at $1100.  Usually it's around $700.  Oy vey.


----------



## sailingman22 (Oct 31, 2009)

Try using different search engines for airfares from LAX to Kona. I don't know your exact travel dates but putting in random dates in that timeframe showed airfares in the $650 range. Mostly on United, US Air and Hawaiian Air.

www.yapta.com


----------



## toby9116 (Oct 31, 2009)

*Vacation Package*

Try looking at packaged airfare. Last week a person at work was talking about 1200 - 1300 airfare from MSP to Lih Dec 19 - Dec 26. I found round trip air msp to hnl Dec 16 - dec 26 including 3 nights in Honolulu for $765. She saved about $450/ person and got 3 nights in Honolulu. 
    Last month I was able to add 2 nights Jan 2 & 3 for freinds on Kauai and after paying for the 2 extra nights net saving were $ 290/ person for traveling Mon instead of Sat Jan 2


----------



## John Cummings (Nov 1, 2009)

Airfare from LAX to Honolulu is as low as $365 r/t. now per my yahoo airfare alert. I don't have all the details on dates but it should be easy to find.


----------



## nazclk (Nov 3, 2009)

*airfare*

I was even looking at May/10    and that is even 700 from LAX


----------



## Darlene (Nov 7, 2009)

Denise is right.  Holiday airfare to Hawaii is higher.  We have paid as much at $928 RT from SLC for Christmas and New Year's.  It's kind of late to get any good deals.  The sales are usually 6 months ahead, or sometimes very last minute.
Darlene


----------



## JasonVau (Nov 9, 2009)

Over Christmas and New Year it almost doesn't matter where you plan to go because it's expensive everywhere. Holiday related price increases as usual.


----------



## RDB (Nov 10, 2009)

nazclk said:


> I have been looking at airfare to the Big Island as well as Maui and I can't believe the prices. No wonder Hawaii's tourist industry is going in the toilet.
> I was giving some friends of mine a new year's week on Kona and when they looked up the airfare from LAX  it is  $1300 per person.  YIKES  I know the state of Hawaii is in a financial deleima, but the US govt ought to use some of the bailout money to reduce the fares to the islands instead of making some fat cat banker more fat.



You might want to check this out, maybe register. Be sure to add farealert@airfarewatchdog.com to your e-mail contacts as a known sender.
Got this today from: "Airfare Watchdog" <farealert@airfarewatchdog.com>:

*Fares To Honolulu, HI (HNL) * 
As of Monday, November 9, 2009 4:17 PM EST  

*US Domestic Airfares  *

*Atlanta*, GA
Unadvertised  $605 RT Winter travel including tax, Delta... See All Details »  

*Baltimore*, MD
Unadvertised  $641 RT Includes all taxes, Travel through 2/28/2010 Continental... See All Details »  

*Boston*, MA
Unadvertised  $636 RT Includes all taxes, United... See All Details »  

*Charlotte*, NC
Unadvertised  $604 RT Winter travel, Non-stop including tax, US Airways... See All Details »  

*Chicago*, IL
Unadvertised  $657 RT Includes all taxes, American... See All Details »  

*Cleveland*, OH
Unadvertised  $624 RT Includes all taxes, US Airways... See All Details »  

*Columbus*, OH
Unadvertised  $671 RT Winter travel including tax, Continental... See All Details »  

*Ft. Lauderdale*, FL
New Unadvertised  $602 RT Includes all taxes, American, Delta, Northwest, Multiple Airlines... See All Details »  

*Las Vegas*, NV
Unadvertised  $571 RT Winter travel, Non-stop including tax, Hawaiian... See All Details »  

*Las Vegas*, NV
Unadvertised  $411 RT Fall travel, nonstop incl. tax, Travel through 12/17/2009 Hawaiian... See All Details »  

*Los Angeles*, CA
Unadvertised  $439 RT Nonstop incl. taxes, fall travel, Delta, Northwest... See All Details »  

*Los Angeles*, CA
Unadvertised  $430 RT Fall travel, nonstop incl. tax, Travel through 12/15/2009 Hawaiian... See All Details »  

*Memphis*, TN
New Unadvertised  $666 RT Winter travel including tax, United... See All Details »  

*Monroe*, LA
Unadvertised  $868 RT Winter travel including tax, American... See All Details »  

*Newark*, NJ
Unadvertised  $535 RT Year round travel, non-stop incl. tax., Travel through 3/3/2010 Continental... See All Details »  

*Oakland*, CA
Unadvertised  $449 RT Winter travel, Non-stop including tax, Hawaiian... See All Details »  

*Pittsburgh*, PA
Unadvertised  $686 RT Fall travel, including taxes, Continental, Multiple Airlines... See All Details »  

*Portland*, OR
Unadvertised  $351 RT *Winter *travel, Non-stop including tax, Delta, Northwest... See All Details »  

*Portland*, OR
Unadvertised  $332 RT *Fall *travel, nonstop incl. tax, Travel through 12/17/2009 Hawaiian... See All Details »  

*San Diego*, CA
Unadvertised  $546 RT *Winter *travel, Non-stop including tax, Hawaiian... See All Details »  

*San Diego*, CA
Unadvertised  $472 RT *Fall *travel, nonstop incl. tax, Travel through 12/17/2009 Hawaiian... See All Details »  

*San Francisco*, CA
Unadvertised  $379 RT *Winter *travel, Non-stop including tax, Delta, Northwest... See All Details »  

*San Francisco*, CA
Unadvertised  $349 RT *Fall *travel, nonstop incl. tax, Hawaiian... See All Details »  

*Seattle*, WA
New Unadvertised  $339 RT *Winter *travel, Non-stop including tax, Delta, Northwest... See All Details »  

*Seattle*, WA
Unadvertised  $331 RT *Fall/Winter* travel including taxes, Nonstop flights, Travel through 12/17/2009 Hawaiian... See All Details »


----------



## JeffW (Nov 10, 2009)

I'd suggest checking fares to/from HNL, and then adding on an interisland ticket to it.   While they're not as cheap as they used to be, and with the typical 90min connection time in HNL, it adds a few hours to the trip, it can definitely be a lot cheaper.  

Jeff


----------



## sailingman22 (Nov 11, 2009)

Try and find an airlines that allows you to fly to one island and leave via another island. We use Alaska Airlines to fly to Maui and return from Lihue. A oneway ticket between the islands cost us $60.00 & taxes with Island Air.


----------



## Hawaiibarb (Nov 13, 2009)

*UAL*

Perhaps a month ago, United sent out an email for special fares over the holidays.  Fares have to be booked by November 15 (I'm quite sure) so that doesn't leave much time.  I needed a flight from Honolulu to Denver and ended up with good flights for $666....that's with all the extra add-ons.  I don't consider that a great fare, but I had been looking at about $1000.  

Hope this will help someone.

Barb


----------



## RDB (Nov 14, 2009)

*Our 50th in Hawaii may become a Faded Dream*



nazclk said:


> I have been looking at airfare to the Big Island as well as Maui and I can't believe the prices. No wonder Hawaii's tourist industry is going in the toilet.
> ...QUOTE]
> 
> I agree.   And... as if the fares aren't bad enough, the auto rentals are really up there too.
> ...


----------



## Cathyb (Nov 15, 2009)

*Another airline to check*



RDB said:


> nazclk said:
> 
> 
> > I have been looking at airfare to the Big Island as well as Maui and I can't believe the prices. No wonder Hawaii's tourist industry is going in the toilet.
> ...


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Nov 15, 2009)

Hawaiian has a new route from San Jose, California, probably promotional. It might be worth a flight to the west coast and then on to Hawaii. Maybe try Priceline for the car.
Liz


----------



## sailingman22 (Nov 15, 2009)

I used your dates in yapta and it returned an airfare from Washington (all airports) to Maui (OGG) on US Air had a cost of $963.00. I believe that you should be able to get this fare down lower using different search engines listed above.

For accommadations, I would take a look at www.vrbo.com. They offer rentals for condo, apts. and private homes at reasonable prices.


----------

